# How many autoflowers for 400 watt light? Strain? + rep!



## DankBudzzz (May 25, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I'm plannin my second grow and I decided to try autoflowers due to my impatience. I am currently running a 400 watt hps and 132 watts of cfls. I'm wondering how many autoflowers I can grow under this light. The goal is to get atleast 10 ounces so I figured a 10 plant scrog would be alright but I'm not sure if I have enough lights.

Also I'm looking for a great yielding autoflower strain that finishes quick. Is it possible to yield more then an ounce per plant with autoflowers. Thanks.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (May 25, 2010)

All depends on if you're doing hydro or soil. If hydro, you can get quite a bit under a 400w hps. If it's soil it all depends on what gallon containers you use. I fit 3 5 gallon containers comfortably under a 400w hps. And I heard Diesel Ryder is a good choice.

Here's a start:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/auto-flowering-seeds/cat_43.html

This one looks pretty nastay too: *http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds-la-diva-feminized-autoflowering/prod_1144.html*


----------



## homebrewer (May 26, 2010)

With it being your second grow, I can pretty much promise that you'll get no where near 10 ounces. The number of plants is more a function of your growing space so with a 400 watt, a 3'x3' is about as big as I'd go. Fit as many plants in there as you can and plan on about 6-7 ounces. Good luck.


----------



## DankBudzzz (May 26, 2010)

MY grow space is 6 feet long, 2 feet wide and 8 feet tall.


----------



## homebrewer (May 26, 2010)

With those dimensions, I'd do 8 plants in 3 gallons buckets. The fact that they're autos will hurt your yield in that you aren't controlling how long they veg. If you really want plants that yield, ditch the autos and learn how to clone. Flower your clones at 15 inches, top at 8 inches or the 6th node. With a 400, your goal should be bushy plants with lots of tops so don't be afraid to tie down branches or super crop. Your 10 ounce goal is totally attainable but your autoflower beans are hurting you there.


----------



## DankBudzzz (May 26, 2010)

I have a tall plant that is currently two weeks into flowering, it's my first grow, it is a triploid and was fimmed. I was thinking about taking a clone from it but I have no cloning gel and it is already starting to flower


----------

